# Nail Polish Apps



## Jessismith (Feb 16, 2013)

Is anyone using an app called Nail Polish Book, or anything similar? .... You can keep an inventory if your polishes on your phone, so you can see your collection and not buy same/similar colors? Seems like this would be great as I'm always spending too much time comparing and trying to remember what I have while in the nail section. Then end up having dozens of almost same color!


----------



## hiheather (Feb 16, 2013)

Darn android apps, the only one I could find like that was an app called Nail Polish Cataloger. I downloaded the free version since it is a $1 for the full. It seems extremely useful. It wants to know prices, pictures of polish, brand, name, and a description of color.


----------



## Honicakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks cute - but I will stick with my Google doc.  I can sort it any way I like and include any info I want to track (collection name, coats needed etc).  I even include a link to a pic of the polish swatched.  Works fantastic for me


----------



## Jessismith (Feb 17, 2013)

How does that work?


----------



## Jessismith (Feb 17, 2013)

I input about 213 polishes this weekend. It's nice to have them catalogued. Hope it helps when shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith (Feb 25, 2013)

So I've been using this app for a week or two now. Didnt really take too long to enter all the polishes. It has been so helpful to have my entire collection of polishes at my finger tips while in the store! No more buying dupes! I still like to pull up swatches online while in the store for choosing colors, because you only get one pic to represent in the app, and I usually just photograph the bottle. I've been adding my new purchases too, so I'm up to 225. Wonder if there's an app for lipsticks?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

